# Dark Angels from scratch with lot's of D.I.Y.



## spe10 (Aug 25, 2007)

I started building a Dark Angels army, but since i'm a poor student () i'll try to minimize the costs without limiting the army's size.

If you want to, you can follow my progress on http://wh40k.guggs.de

I'll keep you updated here also when new stuff is on the blog.

The first two posts are about a D.I.Y Landspeeder and a D.I.Y. Landraider, imho really worth a look. 

Comments, suggestions and of course criticism are very welcome.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

That is pretty cool, did u make the templates yourself?


----------



## Kujo (Aug 13, 2007)

That is a very cool idea, did you find templates on the net or did you draw them up yourself?? 

That really looks like a very cool project to tackle..... we need more details


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Looking good, the landspeeder in particular is very accurate. Are you using some kind of templates for these, or are you just winging it?


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I have seen templates online for everything from drop pods to baneblades. The work on these is very well done.


----------



## spe10 (Aug 25, 2007)

I'm using a bunch of templates, not made by myself. I will put all the ones i used to build stuff online somewhere in the next few days and will continue to do so, so you can start building stuff too. 
It's not that hard and the results are very impressive, especially considering the effort and cost.

You all know the "yeah" feeling after a great paintjob or some nice conversion? The "yeah" after building such a monster like the Landraider from scratch is even better.


----------



## spe10 (Aug 25, 2007)

UPDATE: built another Landspeeder and the prototype speeder got updated 

take a look


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Wow dude - very nice. Where have you got your templates from?

I've seen a couple of different attempts at template models and none have looked as good as yours.


----------



## spe10 (Aug 25, 2007)

The ones i built so far are from a guy named Bile, but his website seems to be offline. Here's some information about it: http://www.a40k.org/apocarch/iss4/show/warp/warp_current.htm

I got those templates together with some others i haven't built yet in a big package from a friend of mine.

The hood / roof addition came out of my head, no template for that one.


----------



## spe10 (Aug 25, 2007)

just to keep it exciting, here's a work in progress rhino shot:



might become a predator or whirlwind.


----------



## spe10 (Aug 25, 2007)

UPDATE: Here we go, a Rhino which can easily be converted into a Whirlwind when needed and vice versa.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Very cool man, probably cost you all of $5 too.


----------



## spe10 (Aug 25, 2007)

i just made a pilot for one of the landspeeders out of a 2nd edition starter box bolter space marine. was fun to cut the arms and legs with a hot knife and glue them back on in a sitting position. well the legs, the arms didn't survive the knife (what a poet i am) ... but luckily i had some spare arms to use for the pilot. pictures will be up tomorrow i think.


----------



## spe10 (Aug 25, 2007)

pictures and a short report are now available here


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Nice blog spe10 and your work is very good, I really like the landspeeder mate.
Will we see these creations paited one day?


----------



## Kujo (Aug 13, 2007)

I have been watching this thread and was bummed that the link did not work....

did a google search on: Land Speeder Paper Template

(because I want 4 of them in my army)

and I got this link


http://frenchw40k.free.fr/pages/dwl...Pour Vehicules En Carton Warhammer 40K Fr.doc

It's all in french in a MS word file but who cares it looks cool, I snagged a copy and am going to print it out


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Thanks a bunch for the link there Kujo, will have to give one of those a try somewhere down the line!


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

That is an awesome idea. I'm going to HAVE to try that. Genius!


----------



## spe10 (Aug 25, 2007)

Added some new pictures. It's a self made cardboard box ruin.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

I missed this thread?

Dang, that is some very nice stuff, spe!


----------



## Xurce (Oct 3, 2007)

I really like the ruins you did. Very well done imo.


----------



## spe10 (Aug 25, 2007)

Well, it's been a long time without updates. But that time's over now. Ejoy 

http://wh40k.guggs.de


----------



## 1k-termie (May 31, 2008)

Like the Chaplain, looks pretty cool for a scratchbuild k:


----------

